# Wish me luck.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say see you in a couple days. Leaving for Palm Springs in the morning to represent ChefTalk in the California Date competition this weekend. I will take pictures, and if there is a computer somewhere I will log in and give some updates on the competition. If you are wondering what in the heck I am talking about then take a look at the detalied articles that explain the competition this weekend.

Click here to read about the competition http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/ca_competion2.html

Take care, see you in a couple days.










------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Riccio's http://riccios-palmsprings.com/

Find great food from many different culinary styles in Palm Springs with City Travel Guides complete dining and restaurant guide. Get great reviews, find out what the best restaurants in Palm Springs are, use the helpful pricing guide and "buon apetite!!" http://www.citytravelguide.com/palm-...ning-guide.htm

Dining in Palm Springs http://www.favoritenet.com/dining.htm


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

One more!

Serge and Toni's Best Bets

http://209.45.153.193/s&t/sntbest.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko, Best of luck!!! We are all rooting for you 
cc


----------

